# North or South of Cedar Key?



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I've run out of Wacassassa before. So I'm familiar with that area at a basic level. We experienced a negative low backed by a stiff east wind...LOL!

Lately I've been thinking about running out of Suwanee in order to better access the creeks and marshes north of Cedar Key on a summer tide.

I figure the Spear tunnel should be able to run pretty much anywhere and get me into the creeks or marshes where I can rely on the push pole to explore.

Not afraid to explore and put in the sweat equity on the push pole...sick of the crowds and hot / dirty water in Tampa Bay during the summer months.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

If you've run Wacca before, you know there are plenty of limestone rocks that love to get up and move around in the middle of the night. Ease in on an incoming and stay on the pole and you should be OK north of the key. Lot more water in the summer months than other times. But there are no fish up there.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Yeah...we ran out of the river on a February negative low in 2019 and took a dogleg to the south...looked down and saw rock..._lol_

We found a place to sit down but then the wind blew the tide from a -0.2 to somewhere around a -1.0 and we spent a few hours walking around trying to figure out the best route to pick the skiff up and get into water we could float or pole around in...

I swore I'd go back during a good summer tide and am getting the itch to be back up there in some unexplored (for me) water.


----------

